# is rootzwiki dying?



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

its been a while since the m8 us release. all carriers phones are now rootable and bootloader unlockable and there is no forum for it... is rootzwiki dying?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just opened a new forum for the HTC One M8: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/1058-htc-one-m8/


----------

